# My Turbo Plan: Will it work?



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

Okay I recently swapped my ga16de w/ 210,000 miles on it for one with only 100 some thousand. So I have this engine sitting around doin nothing and I'd like to go turbo. I've made a list of the stuff that I want to do for this, but I don't know if the prices i listed are accurate or if i have forgotten anything. Mind giving me some input?

Stage 3a: Pre-Turbo Mods
$500.00	Replace stock rims with 15x7’s
$300.00	Upgrade to tires for 15x7’s
$180.00	Upgrade to NX2000 front brakes and rotors
$275.00	Convert to rear wheel disc brakes
$800.00	Install Tein Basic shocks and springs (e-bay)

$600.00	ECU Reprogrammed by JWT
$150.00	Uprade to 370cc fuel injectors and rail (BB)
$50.00	Upgrade MAF (240SX)
$75.00	Upgrade throttle body (60mm SER)

$100.00	Install Unorthodox Racing crank pulley

Stage 3b: Engine Rebuild
$??.??	Get manifold extrusion honed
$??.??	Get head ported and polished
$??.??	Upgrade to higher pressure head gasket (Mr. Gasket)
$??.??	Polished valve cover

$595.00	Upgrade cams (JWT)
$500.00	Upgrade to forged pistons (JWT, Motivational Engineering/Ross, Miata?)
$??.??	Upgrade to ARP studs 

$200.00	Upgrade connecting rods (GA16I)
$??.??	Upgrade connecting rod bolts (ARP)

$??.??	Upgrade to Fidanza flywheel

Stage 4a: Turbo Install
$500.00	Install Hotshot turbo manifold (or $400 Protech qg18)
$80.00	Install intercooler (Starion)
$??.??	Install wastegate
$40.00	Install recirculating BOV (1st Generation DSM)
$750	Install turbo (garret t28, GTt28rs)

Stage 4b: Tranny Strengthen
$300.00	Buy b14 tranny
$150.00	Cryo all transmission gears 

Stage 4b: Turbo and Engine/Tranny Swap
$??.??	Weld tranny to engine?
$175.00	Replace stock clutch w/ stage 2 racing clutch (or 5/6 puck)
$0.00	Swap in turboed engine and tranny
$50.00	Install turbo intake

$20.00	Install 3” downpipe
$200.00	Install 3” mandrel bent custom exhaust for turbo


Does this sound right? Sorry if this has already been discussed. I actually did alot of searching before this. . .

EDIT: Will SR20DET Cams work for this application? Can I even fit them in my engine?

EDIT: Updated Price list. . . maybe someone will find this useful. . .


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

A few things....

No sr20det cams will not work only JWT cams for the GA....

As for the Pistons not one company makes them..You will have to have them made custom...

The rear disc conversion is here www.jgycustoms.com its about $250-$300..

And for the money and power you might want to go bigger then a 240sx MAF....If you have anymore questions they can all be awnsered right here by searching..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74483


----------



## PunkySentraXE (Sep 6, 2004)

how much whp might i be able to make w/ this setup?

I know this is gonna be alot but i'm just taking it slow. . . i've got time.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

PunkySentraXE said:


> how much whp might i be able to make w/ this setup?
> 
> I know this is gonna be alot but i'm just taking it slow. . . i've got time.


[email protected]


----------

